# Yay! My satin girl Cleo finally did it!



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've had my satins together for 2 months and she finally got pregnant! Last night she delivered, normally I remove the males but they are so close that I opted to leave him in with her, hoping she doesn't get pregnant again (fingers crossed) or I will do my first culling of a litter. So far looks like 7-8 but don't want to disturb them so soon. Sooo here they are. The PEW one is the male. I had given my mama a lil macaroni treat  she didn't mind me at all. Here they are!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations on the new litter 

They are most fertile just after giving birth though so there is quite a high chance she is already pregnant again which can be quite a stress on their body so you may want to make sure she has plenty of protein/fat to help support her nursing and potential pregnancy


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Congratulations on the new litter
> 
> They are most fertile just after giving birth though so there is quite a high chance she is already pregnant again which can be quite a stress on their body so you may want to make sure she has plenty of protein/fat to help support her nursing and potential pregnancy


Thank you  and I know, normally my girls deliver alone but I was out visiting a friend and was probably too late even then to make sure the deed wasn't done again. He sleeps separate from them most of the time and I've considered removing him today in case there's a chance they haven't done the deed. Anywhooo. So excited to see what these babies look like. I'm sure I could guess but still excited


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Congratulations! I would probably remove the male just in case she's not already pregnant. Looking forward to seeing them develop


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Daisy&Peach said:


> Congratulations! I would probably remove the male just in case she's not already pregnant. Looking forward to seeing them develop


I did  and same, plan to post a pic around 1 week old. Thank you


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I find the hardest part is waiting for their pigment to come in and then after seeing ones and thinking umm so what color will that actually end up so eagerly awaiting the fur.

Well that and deciding which to cut down and which to keep since I'm trying to breed towards show standards lol


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> I find the hardest part is waiting for their pigment to come in and then after seeing ones and thinking umm so what color will that actually end up so eagerly awaiting the fur.
> 
> Well that and deciding which to cut down and which to keep since I'm trying to breed towards show standards lol


Her litters, and any litters my large PEW Algernon may produce may be the only ones I consider culling down in size, I'd like to get bigger mice, of course healthy ones too, considering the ones I don't keep become snake food. If I had shows in my area I would definitely go for show standards, but I'm enjoying my hobby while feeder breeding. I can only imagine how sad it is for some to cull their first litter : / I haven't been able to find a proper site to explain the most humane way of culling, as I've been told many methods, what method works for you?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll pm you since discussing methods isn't allowed outside of the culling forum, but when you have 50 posts you can ask to join the culling forum and there's lots of threads on there too


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> I'll pm you since discussing methods isn't allowed outside of the culling forum, but when you have 50 posts you can ask to join the culling forum and there's lots of threads on there too


OK that works, and I believe I saw the forum, I've still got a long way to go! Lol


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

So I went ahead and took some time to get to know the Lil guys, I was wrong! There are 10! Oh boy. And I think we have a possible runt on our hands, is is noticeably smaller than the rest. Should I give it the three days and see what happens? Maybe I'm wrong? Well here they are, we'll see what they look like qhen pigment comes in!
The first pics are of the possible runt compared to others.




And all of them. I can still spot the one I think is smaller.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

oo exciting a mix of black and pink eyes in the litter, wonder what color they will be! With the buck being PEW it could be lots of possibilities or possibly pew if the doe carries c.

10 is a pretty large litter though if your goal is to improve the size of your mice and that one does look smaller. If you were wanting bigger, cutting down bucks may be useful since they are apparently milk hogs and also hard to house but that all depends what your goal is.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> oo exciting a mix of black and pink eyes in the litter, wonder what color they will be! With the buck being PEW it could be lots of possibilities or possibly pew if the doe carries c.
> 
> 10 is a pretty large litter though if your goal is to improve the size of your mice and that one does look smaller. If you were wanting bigger, cutting down bucks may be useful since they are apparently milk hogs and also hard to house but that all depends what your goal is.


I wouldn't doubt if she carries c, I have a few I know that do for sure. If I do cut down I will at least keep one buck and maybe 3-4 does. They be my start on getting them bigger in size and if it works out right I'll breed sibling to sibling or buck back to mom. I know what you mean about housing the males, if they haven't been raised or put together at a young age I find it harder to keep 2 males together. Although with the ones I have as feeders, I keep my males and females separate and the males have been doing just fine  but the bins are rather large soo. Anywhooo if the Lil guy is still around by day three and still so small he's freezer bound : / no use in the pet store mama's taking him on


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

There's a culling section on this forum, if you need any advice on humanely culling any runts.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Daisy&Peach said:


> There's a culling section on this forum, if you need any advice on humanely culling any runts.


I haven't got to 50 posts yet I think, but I can still see if I would be allowed I suppose. Thank you


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Updated pics


One appears to only have marks going down one side? 






Their mama Cleo (dad satin PEW )


----------

